# B&S 2 HP model 60102 maintenance manual



## optimus14 (Jun 29, 2013)

need parts break down for the suction carburator and assembly photos


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome to Hobby Talk.Here is a link to the Briggs L-head service manual you requested.Hope this helps.

http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/12502267/B&S Service Manuals/01_270962SingleCylinderLHead.pdf


----------

